# Yo tuve/yo tenía



## Rebeca511

Hola foreros,
Leyendo un texto me surgió esta duda.

Si la traducción de "yo tenía" es "ich hatte" en alemán, como podría traducir al alemán "yo tuve"?

Gracias de antemano
Rebeca


----------



## Estopa

... También sería  "Ich hatte"  

Ten en cuenta que en español hay muchos más tiempos verbales (De todos modos no vendría mal un poco de contexto o un par de ejemplos para ubicar el verbo).


----------



## kunvla

Depende de contexto: yo tuve - ich hatte; ich bekam, habe bekommen.


----------



## Estopa

kunvla said:


> Depende de contexto: yo tuve - ich hatte; ich bekam, habe bekommen.



¿En qué contextos traducirías tú "yo tuve" por "ich bekam/habe bekommen"?


----------



## kunvla

@Estopa

Hola

Wie würdest du das "*tuvo*" im folgenden Satz übersetzen? Ich jedenfalls mit "*bekam* oder *hat bekommen*".

La noche del lunes 8 de mayo, la actriz de televisión Luz Elena González *tuvo* por cesárea un varoncito al que llamó Santiago, en un hospital del sur de Ciudad de México.

Saludos


----------



## Estopa

kunvla said:


> @Estopa
> 
> Hola
> 
> Wie würdest du das "*tuvo*" im folgenden Satz übersetzen? Ich jedenfalls mit "*bekam* oder *hat bekommen*".
> 
> La noche del lunes 8 de mayo, la actriz de televisión Luz Elena González *tuvo* por cesárea un varoncito al que llamó Santiago, en un hospital del sur de Ciudad de México.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola

Yo lo traduciría igual que tú, ya que se trata de una expresión hecha:
Ein Baby bekommen = Tener un hijo/niño/bebé

Sin embargo, en la mayoría de los contextos la equivalencia no funciona, ya que el significado primario de "bekommen" es "erhalten" (=recibir, obtener), por lo que en mi opinión no es muy acertada la equivalencia tener=bekommen.
Por ejemplo aquí:
Einen Brief bekommen = Tener una carta
Eine Tracht Prügel bekommen = Tener una paliza 
Eine Stelle bekommen = Tener un puesto/plaza  

En L E O tienes las equivalencias de "bekommen", y "tener" aparece como una de ellas con la observación de "raramente".

Creo que si se está aprendiendo el significado primario de "haben" no es muy útil (sobre todo para un hispanohablante) equipararlo con "bekommen".

Saludos


----------



## Rebeca511

Hola a todos,


Mi duda surgió simplemente al analizar ambos verbos del espanol. Tengo algún tiempo viviendo en Austria por eso no sabría como traducir "yo tuve" al alemán. 
Después de investigar un poco, aparentemente se traduciría igualmente como "Ich hatte". 
Me han dicho que ese tiempo no existe en el alemán. Tal vez un nativo podría tener más información al respecto.

Saludos
Rebeca


----------



## severin83

En Austria se suele usar casi solo el preterito perfecto (especialmente hablando), con unas excepciones. Por eso se podria traducirlo como "ich habe gehabt" tambien.


----------



## Rebeca511

En eso estoy de acuerdo contigo Severin. 
Ese es el uso más popular. Sin embargo, "ich habe gehabt" se traduce literlamente al espanol como "yo he tenido" y eso tiene otro significado gramaticalmente.

He llegado a la conclusión que ese tiempo gramatical no existe en el idioma alemán.

Greetz
Rebeca


----------



## severin83

No se puede decir cual de los dos tiempos gramaticales no existe en aleman, ya que los alemanes no hacen distincion entre el preterito simple y el preterito imperfecto.
Pero, lo que te quise (queria/he querido??) decir, es que yo como austriaco nunca he dicho la palabra "hatte" en una conversacion con un otro austriaco en mi entera vida (solo en textos escritos).
Liebe Grüße
Severin


----------



## ANTÍA

No puedo decir lo que pasa con el verbo *tener *en alemán.

Pero sé que es diferente al español.

Yo tengo un libro. Se dice con HABEN

Pero yo *tuve *un hijo, no se dice HABEN

Y yo *tuve *invitados, tampoco se dice con HABEN

Yo *tuve *gripe, creo que tampoco se dice con HABEN

Pienso que en alemán hay verbos específicos para expresar el* tener* en diversos contextos.

Porque he tenido un hijo, no es significado de posesión, es de recibir, de llegar..

Por eso creo que no es cuestión de conjugación, pienso que es cuestión de significado.

Algún alemán podría diferenciar estos matices. Nosotros usamos el *TENER *para todo .


----------



## Estopa

Rebeca511 said:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo contigo Severin.
> Ese es el uso más popular. Sin embargo, "ich habe gehabt" se traduce literlamente al espanol como "yo he tenido" y eso tiene otro significado gramaticalmente.
> 
> He llegado a la conclusión que ese tiempo gramatical no existe en el idioma alemán.
> 
> Greetz
> Rebeca



Quizá no tuvieras tantos quebraderos de cabeza si dejaras de buscar una equivalencia exacta para los tiempos verbales.

"Ich hatte" puede ser tanto "tenía", como "tuve" o "he tenido". Depende del contexto. El uso de los tiempos verbales en alemán no tiene equivalencia exacta en español. Es mejor intentar entender la lengua "desde dentro". 

Tal vez así lo veas más claro:

La madre de mi vecino tenía un perro precioso = Die Mutter meines Nachbarn hatte einen wunderschönen Hund.
La semana pasada tuve un sueño extraño = Letzte Woche hatte ich einen komischen Traum
Esta semana he tenido mucho estrés = Diese Woche hatte ich viel Stress/Diese Woche habe ich viel Stress gehabt.

@Antía. Mira A Q U Í (Equivalencias de "haben" en español) y A Q U Í (Equivalencias de "tener" en alemán)


----------



## severin83

@Antia: en mi opinion se puede usar la palabra "haben" en cada de tus casos:
Ich habe ein Buch.
Ich hatte einen Sohn.
Ich hatte Gäste.
Ich hatte Grippe.
Erscheint mir alles korrekt.


----------



## ANTÍA

Estopa said:


> Quizá no tuvieras tantos quebraderos de cabeza si dejaras de buscar una equivalencia exacta para los tiempos verbales.
> 
> "Ich hatte" puede ser tanto "tenía", como "tuve" o "he tenido". Depende del contexto. El uso de los tiempos verbales en alemán no tiene equivalencia exacta en español. Es mejor intentar entender la lengua "desde dentro".
> 
> Tal vez así lo veas más claro:
> 
> La madre de mi vecino tenía un perro precioso = Die Mutter meines Nachbarn hatte einen wunderschönen Hund.
> La semana pasada tuve un sueño extraño = Letzte Woche hatte ich einen komischen Traum
> Esta semana he tenido mucho estrés = Diese Woche hatte ich viel Stress/Diese Woche habe ich viel Stress gehabt.
> 
> @Antía. Mira A Q U Í (Equivalencias de "haben" en español) y A Q U Í (Equivalencias de "tener" en alemán)


 
Gracias por la aclaración.
Ahora tengo que ordenar mis conocimientos.

Muy buena contestación a "tenía" "tuve"


----------



## aquaterra

Hola Rebecca
Independientemente de las traducciones que puedan tener el tuve y el tenía, en realidad lo que importa es el contexto en el que ocurrieron las cosas sobre las que hablas cuando utilizas las dos formas. El tenía se utiliza cuando quieres expresar un pasado continuo, esto es, que lo que tenías fue durante un tiempo indeterminado y no en un momento concreto ( Por ejemplo: Antes tenía mucho tiempo, Mi madre tenía un pelo precioso, Tenía un trabajo bien pagado). Si limitas las mismas frases a un momento preciso/determinado, podrías usar el tuve (El año pasado tuve mucho tiempo, mi madre tuvo un pelo precioso (durante una época), tuve un trabajo bien pagado (durante una época precisa). Gramaticalmente esta explicación no vale, pero para facilitar su uso quizás si. kg


----------



## ANTÍA

Esa es la diferencia entre el pretérito imperfecto y el indefinido (tuve) en español.

En español existe esa diferencia.Existen dos tiempos verbales. Pero en el alemán creo que no

Por eso para escribirlo en alemán como decía Stopa, no hay diferencia.

Ich hatte= yo tenía o yo tuve. 
Va a depender del contexto para traducirlo por un significado o por otro.


----------

